# what breed??



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

do you think are in these puppies?

http://nashville.craigslist.org/pet/2100225733.html

i am curious. i am thinking of going and looking at them.
but i sorta have my heart set on another border collie. im not sure.


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

Not sure but they sure are cute.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Border Collie, Shepherd, Lab...? Whatever they are, they sure are cute! :biggrin:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

whatever they are they sure are sweet! Cant tell too much though but thinking some ridgeback and gee could be well hound in them for sure!


----------



## lorih1770 (Jun 17, 2008)

SO CUTE!!! My first guess is border collie, pit bull mix and maybe something else (some kind of hound.


----------



## Muck (Nov 16, 2010)

Spaniel Border Collie hound? They sure are cute


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

hound and maybe boxer or pit. There all cute but, I especially like the white one:biggrin: Hope these guys find a nice home.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

thanks guys!!!
im stumped!
i went to look at them...
they are about 6-7 months old. no puppy teeth left, so maybe older?
and they are only like... 18lbs!!!!

i feel in love and took the black and white male home.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Puppies are usually done with their puppy teeth by 5 months or so so they could be 6-7. Hope your new addition does well. 

On the breed they don't look like they all have the same father. Maybe but good possibility that they don't. So that's really anybody's guess. If they're only 6 months old then they still have some growing to do. They state they'll be medium breed so that's anywhere from 25-60 pounds or so so 18 doesn't sound too low for that age bracket. Hope he/she gets a clean bill of health and acclimates to your home quickly and easily!

Good luck!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Aww i saw the black and white one, thought border collie, and figured that'd be the one you'd like so I love being right :biggrin:


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

hes dead.
died this morning. vet said from distemper.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Oh my god. I am so sorry.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh, I just saw this. I'm so sorry, that's horrible, the poor little pup. And, poor you.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Find peace as you remember him :frown:


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh my goodness! So sorry for your loss...RIP little pup... :frown::frown::frown::frown:


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

ruckusluvr said:


> hes dead.
> died this morning. vet said from distemper.


This is terrible! I'm so sorry to hear about it... 

So what did the seller have to say? I see the ad has been removed from Craigslist by the author.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

OMG! How awful! I am so sorry to hear this, Ruckus.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Sorry to hear this:frown:


----------

